# Peanut Butter... Nutella..?



## AJS (Oct 10, 2012)

Quick question.. will Nutella have any similar benefits to peanut better?

I don't like peanut butter and believe its good to throw in shakes etc.

Cheers,

AJS


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

i imagine nutella being choclate based it will have a lot more sugar in it, both equally delicious and a deadly combination in my opinion.

also i found nutella didnt mix well it my shakes, have you tried almond butter?


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm going to say no it won't 

Have you tried Almond butter - I much prefer it to peanut butter (Sainsburys stocks it).


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> i imagine nutella being choclate based it will have a lot more sugar in it, both equally delicious and a deadly combination in my opinion.
> 
> also i found nutella didnt mix well it my shakes, have you tried almond butter?


You beat me to it with the almond butter


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Depends on your goals.

Whole earth peanut butter or Almond/hazelnut butter are much better nutriotnal wise. Nutella contains a lot of sugar


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

No


----------



## AJS (Oct 10, 2012)

Cheers guys, will have a look into the suggested above!

Would prefer Nutella if its possible.

Im on a bulk, so the sugar etc shouldn't be a major issue, I was just wondering if they had any similar effects I could get away with using that instead.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Bulk or not.... Imo sugars aren't good

Just pick up a tub or Nutella and a tub of peanut better and read the contents... There's your answer


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tried any other nut pastes ?

http://www.hbsfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Nut_Paste.html


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If you are bulking. carbs are carbs so long as you aren't in a massive surplus.

If you have a meat rich diet the GI factors will be negated elsewhere in your diet.

But they are hardly, like for like food.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

We just started stocking Almond Butter, very popular.

http://www.musclefood.com/nuts.html


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Bulk or not.... Imo sugars aren't good
> 
> Just pick up a tub or Nutella and a tub of peanut better and read the contents... There's your answer


whats wrong with sugar?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

hahaha nutella for body building, thanks for making me laugh this morning 

*Ingredients:* Sugar, Vegetable oil, Hazelnuts (13%), fat-reduced cocoa (7.4%), skimmed milk powder (6.6%), whey powder, emulsifier : lecithins (soya), vanillin.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Not sugar in general but Dirty/clean


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

xpower said:


> Tried any other nut pastes ?
> 
> http://www.hbsfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Nut_Paste.html


Ooh nice link! Have you ordered from these guys before? If so, how do they taste? I find with MyProtein their peanut butter taste is inconsistent. The latest batch I bought is more like peanut oil than butter.


----------



## AJS (Oct 10, 2012)

Cheers all, glad I made you laugh Rectus! Not that i'm laughing myself though : )


----------



## Ben-H (Apr 5, 2013)

Cashew butter is my fave out of all the natural earth options, better tasting than the Almond Butter IMO.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

A tablespoon of nutella in a whey/oats shake as part of a bulking diet isnt going to do you harm.

To the guys moaning that nutella isnt nutritious enough or hardcore enough or clean enough...f**king come on. Its not as if hes suggesting eating an entire jar as a meal replacement


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> Its not as if hes suggesting eating an entire jar as a meal replacement


I used to do this


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

rectus said:


> I used to do this


You can tell I've done it by the fact I mentioned it lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

foodaddict said:


> You can tell I've done it by the fact I mentioned it lol


Who hasn't?!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

bobbydrake said:


> I'm going to say no it won't
> 
> Have you tried Almond butter - I much prefer it to peanut butter (Sainsburys stocks it).


you absolute *nutter* (geddit?). It's ****ing vile.


----------

